# Where's the CDP gone?! IDPA talk..



## WillBrink (Nov 29, 2009)

The good news is I was top of my division/classification at the recent Frozen Turkey match at Harvard. The bad news is, there were only 3 of us, so my bragging rights are rather limited.... In fact, there was only 3 of us in my division/class and only 5 CDP for the entire match!

SSP is always popular - and getting more so it appears -  but it seems a jump in ESP and drop in CDP has taken place.

If you read the latest IDPA mag, there are some stats listed to that effects also, CDP down, with SSP, ESP, (and most surprising to me) SSR way up.

This recent match seems to reflect that. So where has the CDP gone? Who here has made that change and why? I have considered ESP (although being a 45ACP/1911 kinda guy I have nothing currently to shoot in ESP...) but enjoy CDP. Me like the big holes and 1911 platform....

Major advantage to ESP or SSP I can see would be the (potential) lower cost of the ammo...

Esplain me these changes....


----------



## 104TN (Nov 29, 2009)

ESP guns are faster to shoot and easier to shoot straight.

What's happened is that instead of learning the fundamentals of defensive shooting before focusing on competitive shooting, many new shooters see the sexy guns, caliber of shooter, and hype around ESP and forgo learning the fundamentals and jump right into the deep end.

  While you might see more people getting into ESP, if you look at their scores and watch their runs, you’ll probably see that most are novices at best.


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 29, 2009)

rick said:


> ESP guns are faster to shoot and easier to shoot straight.



True enough. Someone there let me try their 9mm 1911 and it had essential no recoil. Of course from an IDPA POV, it does not help you in that you now compete against others shooting the same guns, so it's not as if it gives you an edge over CDP. 



rick said:


> What's happened is that instead of learning the fundamentals of defensive shooting before focusing on competitive shooting, many new shooters see the sexy guns, caliber of shooter, and hype around ESP and forgo learning the fundamentals and jump right into the deep end.



Ah, now that's an aspect of it all I hadn't considered. Interesting take, thanx.



rick said:


> While you might see more people getting into ESP, if you look at their scores and watch their runs, you’ll probably see that most are novices at best.



Now that you mention it....


----------

